# Direct Mode on Yamaha receiver ....



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I'm curious about the use of Direct Mode on my Yamaha RX-V2700 ...

According to their website ... 



> What is the difference between Pure Direct, Direct Stereo, and Straight Mode?
> 
> Pure Direct bypasses the units’ decoders and DSP processors as well as shuts down the video circuitry, allowing for the highest possible audio fidelity from analog and PCM sources. Direct Stereo bypasses the units’ decoders and DSP processors to allow for the highest possible audio fidelity from analog and PCM sources. Straight switches the sound fields off and bypasses the DSP processor


What about the PEQ, Tone control (Bass and Treble) settings ... are they used or bypassed in Direct Mode??? :huh:

I ask this because I was playing with the receiver (extrange because we don't like to do that, Right??? :bigsmile ... when switching from Straight mode or Surround decode mode to Pure Direct the sound changed; it was louder, the bass sounded different ... :unbelievable: ... that lead me to think that maybe the receiver bypasses the EQ and tone control ... :huh:

Somebody please clarify this for me, Why the difference in sound from one mode to another ... :hide:


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

salvasol said:


> I'm curious about the use of Direct Mode on my Yamaha RX-V2700 ...
> 
> According to their website ...
> 
> ...


Salvasol...I've played around with the Direct and Straight settings on my Yammy and didn't like the sound they produced..:rolleyesno:
I believe that all EQ ,DSP and tone control settings are bypassed in those modes..and possibly delay times as well..
The audio did sound strange and lifeless with those settings..

I settled for the General setting with zero DSP boost..


----------



## John_Williams (May 24, 2006)

The biggest difference is that Pure Direct does not utilize your sub. Straight includes the sub. For my situation with bookshelves, I prefer straight.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Can somebody translate this for me??? ...



> David,
> 
> Pure Direct is a special mode that causes the audio signal to bypass all but the most basic audio circuity. Decoders and DSP Programs will also be bypassed. You can use the Pure Direct mode with just about any HDMI, Digital, or Analog input.
> 
> ...


What are the most basic audio circuitry??? ... is the tone control and PEQ one of those :dontknow:


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

salvasol said:


> Can somebody translate this for me??? ...
> 
> 
> 
> What are the most basic audio circuitry??? ... is the tone control and PEQ one of those :dontknow:


I would say so..
I think what the're saying is that any signal input is processed without anything being added to it..

One way to test this would be to boost your bass and treble levels, and then switch between different modes..
The sound should become flat if the processors drop out..


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Prof. said:


> I would say so.. One way to test this would be to boost your bass and treble levels, and then switch between different modes.. The sound should become flat if the processors drop out..


Thank you Prof. :T

You know what they say: "Two heads think better than one" ... :bigsmile:

I did what you suggested, I'm using "Neural Decode Mode", first I boosted the bass and treble to max ... then switched between Pure Direct and Neural Decode, at first I couldn't really tell the difference because there was bass present on both... then onder: ... I changed bass and treble to minimum; and I can hear the difference; Pure Direct had bass and Neural didn't ... :blink: ...

Conclusion: Pure Direct bypass the tone control and PEQ settings ... :sad: ...


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Glad you got it sorted out:T..


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Just to make it official .... :bigsmile:



> RE: Yamaha Electronics Support Case #00527083 [ ref:00D3F1z.50034ualb:ref ]‏
> From: John Cortes ([email protected])
> Sent: Thu 5/29/08 1:45 PM
> 
> ...


----------

